# Prevacid question.....



## topvalue (Apr 20, 2003)

been on it for 9 months or so and just found it can cause constipation/diarrhea. Anyone have problems with this med causing this? I have IBS which was D for awhile then turned to C after taking loperamide (stopped taking in spring) and diet changes. I am going to talk to my doctor about this but curious if anyone has a similiar siutation.


----------



## Gtpchic31 (Jun 9, 2003)

I was on prevacid for quite awhile, not anymore it quit working. Anyways i never had any of the side affect except the headache. But everyone is different


----------



## topvalue (Apr 20, 2003)

How exactly did it stop working? What symptons re appeared?


----------



## Gtpchic31 (Jun 9, 2003)

I started to get even worse acid reflux then i had before. I swear it felt like a river was comming up in my throat. Anything i ate made my tummy upset. I hope this helps


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Oh, yes. I was on Prevacid long term a few years ago (doc misdiagnosed me for reflux instead of H. Pylori infection). I had D nearly every day for months on end. I know it came from the Prevacid.


----------

